# We have egg #1



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well Bambi came out to eat some scrambled eggs and there in the box was a perfectly round little egg I've marked it #1 although I'm not sure if she laid last night or today some time so egg number 2 can come tomorrow or the next day will keep everyone posted now any suggestions I lightly sprayed the inside of the box avoiding the bedding and egg should I keep a humidifier going or will be enough I also spray Nay Nay everytime she comes out and Athena get sprayed also  they love it last clutch she had 2 infertile and 2 DIS so I am trying to prevent the DIS this time if possible its 69 in my room so not to cold and here in NOrth Carolina we very rarely get snow lol any advice?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would keep the humidifier running full time during incubation.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok will do thank you I had to run out but when I get I will turn on Winnie the pooh lol thank goodness for having triplets lol they have a Winnie the pooh humidifier lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The fresher the egg is the pinker it looks, which can give a clue of recently laid to several hours ago.

OK....try this (look at the pixs) to see if you can see in advance what they will be, and match your observations to the # of the egg on a piece of paper.

OK...as to humidity you can get a gauge at Sear, Radio Shack, Home Depot, maybe even Walmart that will read temperature and humidity levels in the room. Run the humidifier when the humidity levels drop below 40-50%.

Humidity is not a major concern til the last 7 days til hatch.....so this is when you want to monitor it.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I actually have a gauge temp in at all times right now it's reading at about 49 I'll look at the egg as soon as I get home


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Susanne should I candle the egg when I get home ?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

angelmommy24 said:


> Susanne should I candle the egg when I get home ?


------------------------------------

You won't be able to see eye color til 4-5 days of incubation.

Can can get an idea of if the egg is fertile by 24 hours of incubation, meang that it was kept warm under a bird the whole time.

I'm working on this colllage now. If fertile the first signs when candling will be a shadowy look on the yolk. The white spot, which is the blastoderm, which cell division is going on. By 36 hrs. you should be able to see a heartbeat, movement and veins. 

The 2nd pix is an inside look at approx 5 days. While the egg is being incubated the embryo will also be rotated so that it is closest to the source of heat. (still have to add type) You can see the eye color.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok I'm off to check out the egg  She as acting funny last night so she may have laid last night which should allow me to check if egg is fertile at this point.. we shall see... she's incubating the egg she ran out to eat and went straight back in  she's a good momma I notice that Athena goes in at night..and some during the day too


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Ok picture of Egg Susanne what do you think?*

Ok picture of egg... what do you think...


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Although she's not fully incubating the egg yet with her previous clutch I noticed she started fully incubating on the 2nd egg although she spends 85% of her time in there now Coming out for some Nookie LOL and some food and water ... but what do you think ?? In your opinion does it look fertile Susanne?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Also the egg was definitley not fresh So Im definitley thinking she layed last night maybe even yesterday afternoon I hadn't checked yesterday so it is definitley possible -


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good luck with this clutch  Since you got one pied in the last clutch that means both parents are carrying the gene, and there is a good chance that some of your lutino babies could be lutino pieds or cinnamon lutinos (if the father is also split to cinnamon)

It will be interesting to see what they feather out to be.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you tell bye looking at the picture if this egg is fertile?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Also my gauge I have hooked up in my room right next to the box says the humidity in the room is 55 right now reading in the box


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It's possible it is fertile. The angle is hard to tell and see much....you almost have to show the whole yolk to see for sure.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*2 More egg shots*

Here are two more egg shots I wonder if this adorable egg is fertile


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Still too early to tell...maybe in another 12 hours. I thought I could see a very faint shadow on off center lower left, but too early to tell.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hehe I'm excited ok I'll check again when I get off of work tomorrow from work at 3 that will be a whole 24 hours is a faint shadow a good sign?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....after work tomorrow will be plenty of incubation time to tell something. The faint show in the first pix is encouraging.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

As always Susanne you have been amazing so they could have pied split lutino babies how awesome


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* so they could have pied split lutino*
-------------------------Yes....if little Nay nay is a male he is also going to be split lutino.

But any visual lutino babies can also be lutino pieds. Lutino comes in several variations. Lutino, lutino pearl, lutino pied, lutino pearl pied, cinnamon lutino. You have to look at their feathering to get an idea of which mutation of lutino they are.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh wow... See I'm learning more and more thank you excited to see what this clutch brings what surprises because so far I expected little and have gotten a lot how exciting


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Susanne with Bambi could se be carrying the Pied gene and not visually be a lutino pied that's what I'm thinking am I correct ?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I came home from getting my stitches out and momma is sitting incubating her baby  she's such a good momma is it normal for daddy to go in at night I see him go in and out during the day and I wonder if after I cover them if he's taking his shift lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Don't cover the cage....many times if something spooks them during the night they can abandon the eggs till morning. If you have to cover, just 3 sides and a night light on in the room.

It sounds like they have their roles reversed. it is usually the hen that has night duty and the male the day duty


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh ok I wont cover them I don't want to spook them good to know thank you!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

angelmommy24 said:


> Susanne with Bambi could se be carrying the Pied gene and not visually be a lutino pied that's what I'm thinking am I correct ?


-----

We can determine more of if she is split to pied or a lutino pied once the babies feather out. If all the lutinos are lutino pied, then she is also pied. if some of them are lutino pied then she is a split to pied.

All you have to do now is to extend her wings and look at the wing flights. Lutino flight feathers (on hens) have some yellow dots on them. Lutino pied wing flights are a solid soft butter yellow color. If she has some yellow flights and dotted flights she would still be a pied. But if there are no solid flights then she is a split to pied.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok thank you very much as far as her incubating in the box she did this full time solo last time so she probably is set to do it same way LOL she'll learn very soon Athena wants part of the action LOL!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

RexiesMuM If you read the responses I got about humidity on this post


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Susanne Bambi Layed egg #2  I'm about to go take a picture of egg number 1 since its well over 24 hours and mark egg # 2 will post pictures soon


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Egg Shots btw Im not photographer I hope it's fertile LOL*

Let me know  ---


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Last Egg Shot *

Last little egg shot I hope its fertile  I'm already in love


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bambi hot alittle upset with me this time lol she kept coming back in the box looking for her babies I had put egg #2 back and she had snuggled him or her back covering it back up with bedding then kept coming out of the nesting box watching me lol once I put egg #1 back she went right back to momma mode and incubating  good momma!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok both Bambi and Athena are in the box and when I put Millet and fresh food for them she peeped her head out huffing and he was huffing at me from inside the box lol silly silly birds I got pictures of both eggs today although I'm not sure if they're Fertile I've never candled an egg this early I'll post pictures as soon as I get to my computer egg #1 is roughly 72 at this point and egg number 2 is now roughly about 28 hours old and I took the pictures when eggs were about 68hours and 24 hours old 3rd egg should be laid tomorrow


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK I could be wrong because the egg is a lil blurry, but it looks to me like I see the beginning of a baby. Its way easier to tell this in person and I can see the beginnings of my own babies on day 2 of incubation, its just harder to tell in pix.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Today Pictures Of Egg# 1- Layed 3 days ago*

Ok so these are the shots I got today- egg #1 layed 3 days ago-- Not sure if fertile but it sure is adorable LOL 
















Has anyone ever candled so early (I candled with my last clutch at around 5-8 days- but I was told you can tell if egg is fertile at 24 hours Im just not sure what I'm looking for  LOL


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Egg #2*

Ok so this is Egg #2 I notice on this egg a round circle shadow on this egg- I tried to crop on my Iphone LOL hope you






















can see it- what is it and what does it mean look on Top & Bottom photo under left # 2 you will see the outline of the circle ??? LOL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK both are fertile...if you look closely you can see the small circle that is turning reddish? That's where the embryo will be. I always check after two days, just to get practiced on being able to detect early. I'm weird that way lol.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

See I never knew you could check early  Bambi & Athena when I was changing out the food & water ( I change out 2 times a day morning & Night espcially during breeding and nesting time kept HISSING at me in the box I'm like UMMM i'm not bothering you LOL Bambi stuck her head out for a minute rocking back & Forth like you better not come anywhere near me or I will come at you LOL! Egg #3 should arrive tomorrow she laid 5 last clutch so I don't expect more then 5 this clutch and whatever eggs are infertile I can switch out with Jennys eggs since she will be fostering them (I will also candle her eggs when they come tomorrow or the next day I know Jennys bird laid the 1 egg on the 23 so she should get 2nd egg tonight- & I told her i believe the egg is viable for 7-10 days but I would get back with her to verify) and keep chekcing them also)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok so what is the deal I am the one that cleans the cages feeds the tiels (all 5 plus baby nay nay) I give them millet and treats the younger tiels Aphrodite & Kronos are now 11 1/2 months and Pebbles who love to be head scratched and will perch on my finger ok but Bambi and Athena hiss at me from inside the nesting box when I'm giving them fresh food? But my Husband who rarely interacts with them can lift up the nest box and they are fine lol I'm feeling some kind of way about this lol!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe they're too scared to move or do anything when he does it? lol Big ole mean giant? Interesting...


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol well I'm 5'1.5 and he's 6'1 so you maye correct lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I adjusted the contrast and exposure, and enlarged your pix. I put a couple notes of concern on it. (click for a larger view)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok what is a blastodisc?? I have not noticed anything on the eggs they look as they did last clutch. The shot of egg #2 was the egg being 24 hours old- I will take another shot when I get home later of both eggs & I should have egg # 3 also


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Blastodisc is the white spot on an egg...another name for it is the Germinal Disk. It is where the sperm fertilzes the egg, and cell division occurs. Surrounding this tiny white spot is the Vitelline Membrane which acts to hold the yolk contents together.

What is of concern to me with your egg is: is there an air cell? And the what is the color now of the shadows radiating from the blastodisc? What this ring should be is blood veins radiating out, and the white spot will turn into the embryo with a pulsating heart by 3-4 days.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok so I really won't know until 3-4 days incubation? Today is day 2 of incubation


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Also what would be the cause for no air cell?? So this egg appears to be fertile although unknown if still viable is this correct?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...give it another day...BUT, *again*, is there an air cell? If not even if fertile the egg is doomed.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok do you have pictures I can compare too?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Btw Nay Nay went from 87 grams yesterday to 92grams today she's 29 days old today eating millet and seeds pellets and 3 feedings a day is he at a good weight


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow! nay Nay is going to be an exceptional sized bird.

Has he started flying? if not you might see a weight drop prior to a sudden take-off, and once he discovers he has wings and has flown some he will gain the weight back. Make note of what weight he weans out at. Usually a tiel will gain 10% more weight by the time it is a year old.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This is a collage I am working on and still have to add type to it. The air cell is the clear looking pocket at the top rounded end of the egg.

The top row in the illus hows a line drawing of a normal air cell and a ruptured air cell. The inside of the egg has 2 membranes called the inner and outer membranes. The outer membrane is attached to the inside wall of the ****. It helps the egg respirate, and also will deliver calcium from the shell close to hatch that the embryo needs. The inner membrane surrounds the egg contents, and supports the veins.

How the air cell is formed is when the egg leaves the hens body. The cool air causes the two membranes too separate at the top of the egg to form the air pocket. 99.9% of eggs will have normal air cells. The remaining % may have problems such as a ruptured air cell, which I am not totally sure of the cause, but I think might be from immediately after the egg is layed the hen covers with her body and it doesn't get a proper cool down.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

He hasn't started to fly yet what is the typical age? He's very funny and loves kisses when you talk to him he chirps right back  Also would you suggest putting him in a cage we've moved him to a larger box lol he was getting to big I will post picture later tonight


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I move babies to the cages when their tails are 4-5" long. I go by tail lengths as I wean. For example: By the time the tail is the length of an adult they should be weaned or close to it.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok Susanne I'm going to clone you and bring you to my home lol as always you are such an amazing help!!! I will check the eggs as I have to check for egg #3 and if it's been laid mark it so I know what order to expect the eggs or egg to hatch if fertile crossing my fingers my nephew who has autism fell in love with my tiels and I know he would do amazing with one so I plan on giving him 1 of the babies and buying him an appropriate size cage too he's also go OCD and sensory and he's so funny when he's done holding them he looks at me and says don't worry I'm going to wash my hands then sanitize them  I bought him a dwarf hamster and he does all the care for Pinky yes that's his hamsters name lol so cute


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your nephew sound like he would enjoy a bird


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

angelmommy24 said:


> Ok Susanne I'm going to clone you and bring you to my home lol as always you are such an amazing help!!! I will check the eggs as I have to check for egg #3 and if it's been laid mark it so I know what order to expect the eggs or egg to hatch if fertile crossing my fingers my nephew who has autism fell in love with my tiels and I know he would do amazing with one so I plan on giving him 1 of the babies and buying him an appropriate size cage too he's also go OCD and sensory and he's so funny when he's done holding them he looks at me and says don't worry I'm going to wash my hands then sanitize them  I bought him a dwarf hamster and he does all the care for Pinky yes that's his hamsters name lol so cute


OMG i had a hamster named pinky


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh he gets so upset as melts down with even the thought of germs (part of his Sensory and Autism you can't kiss him or touch him without him shutting down and scrubbing his face, etc but with the cockatiels and hamster he willingly interacts with them he lights up around both and since my sister had to pull him from school because he was getting food thrown at him and picked on daily because of his disabilities he doesn't have friends it breaks my heart  I love to see him smile because at 11 years old he is the most well behaved and respectful child I know (he even will correct my older girls if they are rude)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Also I emailed you 2 pictures of # 1 & # 2 to see your opinion and # 3 arrived now I'm wondering her last clutch she layed 5 (3 Fertile) 2 infertile I believe 1 that had the red veins at 8 or 9 days ended up DIS because when I candled all 3 at about 15 days only Nay Nay was still alive should I expect the same is it normal for tiels to have the same clutch and fertile rate ??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Are you spraying the insides of the box? This might help to make sure all your babies make it to hatching this time.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I started that and momma and daddy get sprayed too


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*should I expect the same is it normal for tiels to have the same clutch and fertile rate ??*
-------------------------------------------

Do you know if the parents, even remotely may be related? I have learned that even though a person buys each bird separately, from different sellers, there is still risks of purchasing related birds. If there are not that many breeders in a location this means there is not a large available gene pool within the existing birds. 

When you are definitely sure that any of the eggs are infertile, break them open on a white paper plate. Take pix's of the yolks....from a distance of 12-18" away, and a couple closer. I'm learning to identify some problems, such as inbreeding and other things from the yolks.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I got Athena from a local breeder and Bambi from a guy 1 hour away so I don't think they're related (gosh I hope not) the gentleman I got Bambi from was breeding for a few years and he came from Florida although I'm not sure if he got her there or here in North Carolina ok I'll take pictures of infertile eggs # 3 came yesterday so she should lay tomorrow should I wait until she's done laying completely and then wait until the last egg is 24-48 hours to candle? Then remove any infertile eggs?


----------

